# Introducing Fitness Test



## squid (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey all, question for yas.

To recap, volunteer fire dept. People age 14 to 55, some FFs, some EMTs, most both. 

We have never had any fitness standards, and we really need to introduce them. This was tried somewhat clumsily about two years ago by a person who has since moved away and so is no longer with us. The reaction was mostly defensive -- "I've been here ten years and I have to WHAT?"

I think we have a pretty good idea of where we need to end up, but I'm looking for ways to gradually introduce the fitness requirements, preferably task-oriented stuff that we can practice on training nights. If you were in my dept, what would you like to see? What would you think would be a reasonable goal for tomorrow? A month? Six months? A year? 

Any stories of your own? Fitness plan introduced that was good or sucky? Basically, ideas at all?


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 7, 2006)

squid said:
			
		

> Hey all, question for yas.
> 
> To recap, volunteer fire dept. People age 14 to 55, some FFs, some EMTs, most both.
> 
> ...



Is it strictly a volunteer department? If  so, that may be tough to implement.
I think as long as the leadership follows the same standars, most people will buy into it.
I think it is a great idea. See if you can have some typee of reward process.

Give it a gradual process and make sure it is age based. 

Do you have a gym at your department?


----------



## Jon (Mar 8, 2006)

there is an in-county ambulance co. that has a "fitness test"  - if you fail,you can still ride, and even be the driver/emt - you MUST have 2 people who passed the test with you, though...

It requires you to run up and down 2 flights of stairs in a set time, with the jump bag. It also requires that you lift half of a strecher loaded with XXX weight .... I don't have the specfics here in front of me, but I'm going to try to see if this might be possible at my squad.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 8, 2006)

Our fitness test is pretty much the same as Jon's. But we HAVE to pass it to get hired. Like DT said if it's strictly volunteer, it may be hard to implement, but maybe if you did a contest or health day...something to make them want to work for it. Like on so & so day we'll have a physical fitness test, whoever wins gets a day off. ( I know doesn't work for volunteer, but you know what your people like).


----------



## squid (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, it's a strictly volly dept, which I why I'm trying to be very friendly about introducing fitness standards, you know? I think it's important to have them, but also important to make sure it doesn't mean anyone gets kicked off or feels too put upon by it. 

We have a small weight room, but it's not too badly equipped. Weight bench, stationary bike, treadmill. A couple of us are also looking at trying to have a once-a-week workout doing skills (climbing ladders, running up the stairs with heavy packs, dragging the dummy, etc.)

The other slightly weird part is that I'm in charge of doing this for the EMTs, but someone else is in charge of doing it for the FFs. So we'll both have to work together. I was thinking of having a medic standard for everyone implemented sooner and then letting the FF person add more stuff to it later.

All of our medics also respond to MVAs and must wear full turnout gear while doing so.

This is my thought for now -- tell me if you think it sounds reasonable.

Stage 1: By June 1 (3 months), all members currently on full duty should be able ot complete the following untimed tasks:

--Walk up and down the stairs (one flight) three times carrying a 40-lb mock jump kit [mimicking walking up stairs with equipment, duh]

--Lift 50 lbs safely from the floor to hip height [mimicks lifting patient on a backboard]

--complete a brief obstacle course in turnout gear consisting of, basically, steping over a few obstacles about the size of a chair seat, stepping under obstacles about 4 feet high, and crawling under an obstacle about 3 feet high [mimicks rescue activities]

--

The eventual plan is to up the weight limits on the first two, but I'm not sure how far. Maybe 75 lbs total for the stairs, and no idea for the lift


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that is a great way to start. Have a competetion. Make it fun. Talk to your insurance company. See if they give lower rates for staff that is active in physical fitness.

See if you can get prizes donated for the person that makes the greatest "improvement" at the end of phase 1.

Working out is a lifestyle change. People have to "want" to change.
Good luck!


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 18, 2006)

*No way Jose.*

I have found out the hard way that SOMETIMES it can be politically dangerous to stir the pot with regards to health and fitness... both on and off the job. I told my girlfriend once that she should stop eating at Mcdonalds and work out with me....



... That went over like a fart in church...



...and it is oftentimes just as bad at work.

Scenario (NOT MY DEPARTMENTJust Pretend) Think about it, if you were the chief at your department, and you havent seen your toes since 1982, how are you going to feel when some younger lackey tells you that there needs a heath program in his department? What Gall! What insubordination!!!

... not too goooooooood.

Best thing is to be healthy YOURSELF. If your chief codes on you, push him aside and call a second unit! Thats the messed up world we live in. Be lucky that city fire has a fitness program in place (I think, nay, HOPE your local dept does) and leave it at that.

Sucks dont it?


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 18, 2006)

*Oh I almost forgot.*

My department opted to "recommend" that I take my freeweights out of the station because they were "getting in the way" and were "being left about." It opened my eyes when I realized my station viewed my heath equipment as a hinderance rather than tools in the quest for longevity.

You can lead a horse to water...

yet another hard lesson in politics.


----------

